# Medicine and diploma work



## iamoak (Jun 20, 2013)

i guys! 
I'm asking here because don't have any idea where to find answer of my question. Officials didn't respond.
Could you tell me please, if the medical students of the 6th year write the diploma theses in Portugal? If yes, must they to write them or it's optional, and how theses affect the future choise of speciality?
I'm asking because I wish to continue my postuniversity specialization in Portugal, but have a diploma work to make in my country (we are obliged to write them). So I'm confused about area of research in my these, because I should know about influence of my these on the future specialization choise.
Sorry for my english, I hope you have understood me.
It would be great if you ask your friends from medicine, and much better if here will be any of them. 
Thank you very much! 
Hope someone will help me.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

This is probably the best University to contact with your questions University of Coimbra - FMUC as Moldova is not yet part of EU it could be worthwhile investigating possibility of a Romanian passport which would or should allow you to study in Portugal


----------



## iamoak (Jun 20, 2013)

canoeman, thank you for your help, I wrote them a mail.
Passport is not a problem.


----------

